# Present tense in colloquial



## Amirali1383koohi

안녕하세요 
How do you make the present tense in colloquial korean ?


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Amirali1383koohi,
I mean, depending on different verbs and how casual you want to sound, there are many different, "colloquial" way of saying things in Korean.

For example,
"학교 갑니다" which sounds more or less literary could be expressed like "(나) 학교가", "학교 가는데", "학교 갈거야", "학교 간다". Hope this helps.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Thanks for help but i have a quastion
What is the diffrence between them ?
I mean what is the diffrence between  "(나) 학교가", "학교 가는데", "학교 갈거야", "학교 간다 ?


----------



## pcy0308

In a literal sense, they all mean the same thing: "I am going to school".
There indeed are subtle differences in nuance. For example, "(나) 학교가" would probably be the most ordinary way of saying you are going to school' "(나) 학교 가는데" kinda sounds like "I am going to school, but why?" Then again, it could simply be used as "I am going to school", just as how "yeah" in English could be used in difference situations either to affirm something or to inquire something. "학교 갈거야" and "학교 간다" just like the previous two mean the exact same thing, but the former sounds like what you'd say if someone were to ask you "what are you gonna do now/then?" while the latter is more or less immediate and declarative, just simply "declaring" what you are about to do now. Hope this helps.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Thanks a lot  for help


----------



## lizmea

pcy0308 said:


> In a literal sense, they all mean the same thing: "I am going to school".
> There indeed are subtle differences in nuance. For example, "(나) 학교가" would probably be the most ordinary way of saying you are going to school' "(나) 학교 가는데" kinda sounds like "I am going to school, but why?" Then again, it could simply be used as "I am going to school", just as how "yeah" in English could be used in difference situations either to affirm something or to inquire something. "학교 갈거야" and "학교 간다" just like the previous two mean the exact same thing, but the former sounds like what you'd say if someone were to ask you "what are you gonna do now/then?" while the latter is more or less immediate and declarative, just simply "declaring" what you are about to do now. Hope this helps.



Such a great explanation, I must say! 
I would also like to add that there could be even more expressions if the speaker was to speak to someone older -- that is, honorific forms. Interestingly, we have "colloquial honorific" forms... for example, "(저) 학교(에) 가요", "학교(에) 갈거예요", "학교(에) 가려구요", "학교 갈래요" so on and so forth.


----------

